# Arrrrrr



## PirateOfTheCattibean (Jul 22, 2003)

Aye me harties! If ye not be seein' this alias a comin', yer eyes be decievin' ye! Arrrrr....


(Note: This alias is in no way connected with Piratecat or any of his other clones.)


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 22, 2003)

Aaaah!  That kitty has mummy rot on his face!!

EDIT:  Either that or Picasso gave him a facelift


----------



## Pyruhtkat (Jul 22, 2003)

Well, I am not reellie sure if that is speshul or not...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 22, 2003)

I thought all the clones got killed...*sigh* Ah well.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Jul 22, 2003)

Did you guys see that new Johnny Depp movie?

I heard it was rated *Ahhrrr!*


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 22, 2003)

PirateOfTheCattibean said:
			
		

> *Aye me hardies!  *




_Hearties._  It's hearties.


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 22, 2003)

lol PK!


----------



## Azure Trance (Jul 22, 2003)

My god, it's like Texas Chainsaw Massacre. A thread, full of them.


----------



## Kerrwyn (Jul 22, 2003)

Wasn't he neutered just to protect against this kind of thing?


----------



## BizarroEric (Jul 22, 2003)

You're banned, all of you!  Banned, banned I tell you!


----------



## Azure Trance (Jul 22, 2003)

BizarroEric said:
			
		

> *You're banned, all of you!  Banned, banned I tell you! *


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm so lost.... Have you seen Kansas around here?


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 22, 2003)

I can't believe alsih2o has this much time to play, what with a house full of guests....


----------



## hong (Jul 22, 2003)

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *My god, it's like Texas Chainsaw Massacre. A thread, full of them. *




All we need is Apocalyptic Kitty, and it'll be a ThreePK.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 22, 2003)

I think _somebody_ saw Pirates of the Carribean a few too many times this week...


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 22, 2003)

*whimper*  Make them go away, please. Now.  *whimper*


----------



## PirateOfTheCattibean (Jul 22, 2003)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> *I can't believe alsih2o has this much time to play, what with a house full of guests.... *




Arrrr I mentioned above I don't be affilliated with them other... scalliwags! I be... 

A copy cat!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 22, 2003)

LOL!!!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 22, 2003)

T___________________T


----------



## NarlethDrider (Jul 22, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> **whimper*  Make them go away, please. Now.  *whimper* *




Just wait till I get home to the drawing board_(also known as a fold-up card table---sigh)_


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Nov 9, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> All we need is Apocalyptic Kitty, and it'll be a ThreePK.




Late to the party, but the timing is appropriate.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Nov 9, 2003)

Disjunction + Finger of Death please?

T________T y0~


----------



## ssampier (Nov 9, 2003)




----------



## guedo79 (Nov 10, 2003)

hong said:
			
		

> All we need is Apocalyptic Kitty, and it'll be a ThreePK.




Your a bad, bad, man.

At least now they have enough people to run a good D&D games.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 10, 2003)

Cats have nine lives. He's just living them simultaneously.


----------



## mini-hong (Nov 10, 2003)

Why didn't anyone invite me to the party?


mini "1/8 the size-10X the fun!" hong


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 10, 2003)

Now Hong's multiplying too?!?!

Maybe its time for me to start infecting other posters and taking over, absorbing thier postcount into mine...eventually I will obtain the Ora-...err, the Crothian.


----------



## Demonic Kitty (Nov 10, 2003)

_*Sigh*
I see my lesser kin have resurfaced.  No matter.  They will soon all be slain and their souls added to my personal collection.  I keep them pinned up on the wall like butterflies, if you didn't already know._


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Nov 10, 2003)

Demonic Kitty said:
			
		

> _*Sigh*
> I see my lesser kin have resurfaced.  No matter.  They will soon all be slain and their souls added to my personal collection.  I keep them pinned up on the wall like butterflies, if you didn't already know._




You know, if Demonic Kitty and Appocolyptic kitty got into a cat-fight, that'd be cool as hell.


----------



## Henry (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh, and moved to Meta.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 10, 2003)

can we just give them their own forum? There is just too many of them around here for one litterbox.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 11, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> can we just give them their own forum? There is just too many of them around here for one litterbox.




That's actually a really cool idea. I think it would be way cool to have a separate forum, maybe called _The Masquerade_, or _Le Masque_ for alternate IDs. Make it open for anyone to post in, but it is specifically designed for alts to hang out in-character. As long as alts aren't restricted from other forums (I mean, there are times in the regular forums when alts popping up is funny), that would be a very cool.

What do the mods think of the idea?


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 11, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

>




That's what I was thinking...


----------



## the Jester (Nov 11, 2003)

Still no nice kitty...


----------



## Angelikitty (Nov 11, 2003)

Dear sweet Jester, your prayers have been answered.  A pug should not be forced to wallow in such depair for long.


----------



## the Jester (Nov 11, 2003)

Angelikitty said:
			
		

> Dear sweet Jester, your prayers have been answered.  A pug should not be forced to wallow in such depair for long.




What a wonderful thing to say... 

What have I done?


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Nov 11, 2003)

the Jester said:
			
		

> What a wonderful thing to say...
> 
> What have I done?



 Don't believe his lies. He's just trying to lure you into a false sense of security, and then just when you think everything's going to be alright - whammo! He walks off with your soul, your common sense, and your ability to game.

Follow me. Not only will you be safer, but you'll also be much happier.


----------



## Demonic Kitty (Nov 11, 2003)

_Follow neither of these fools.  They only seek to serve their own purposes.  I, however, choose to inform the mortal humans of their choices in the next life.

*Rule in Hell* or *Serve in Heaven*
*Choose* and *Altar* or a *Throne*
INTO THE FIRE WITH YOUR SOUL!_


----------



## Apocalyptic Kitty (Nov 11, 2003)

Do not follow him. Remember what was said in the other thread about the clone of a clone. Heck, this guy doesn't even have bat wings. I will be your new ruler when the revolution comes!

Ignore Demonic Kitty's lies! He can't even keep Angelic Kitty locked away...


----------

